# Early in pregnancy and not feeling well at all



## Jessica2306

*So I have just found out I am pregnant about 9-10 weeks.

I haven't been feeling well at all, I feel sick all the time and severe abdominal pain and dizzyness it seems to gradually get worse and the abdominal pain its getting unbearable. Is this normal. *


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hey hun. Yes its normal. It oculd be RLP (round ligament pain) baiscally just your uterus stretching. Unless theres bleeding then you probably have nothing to worry about. Are you and the babys dad together? Hows your family taking the news? Are you hoping for a boy or girl?
My names Skye, Im 17 and 35 weeks pregnant with a little boy :blue:
:flow: Welcome to BnB and congrats.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Hi Jessica Congrats on your pregnancy and welcome to bnb!!

My name is Autumn i am 18 years old and 24 weeks pregnant with Emerson my little man who is due on december 17, 2011 :flow:


Have you gone to the doctors yet? Are you on prenatals?

The abdominal pains are pretty normal dont stress!


----------



## Lucy22

Abdominal pains sound pretty normal to me. Probably round ligament pain as Skye said :flow:
Welcome to BnB, and congratulations :flower:
I'm Lucy, I have a 4yo named Elena and I'm 38 weeks on another little girl :flow:
Hope you like it here, PM me anytime :D


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Lucy22 said:


> Abdominal pains sound pretty normal to me. Probably round ligament pain as Skye said :flow:
> Welcome to BnB, and congratulations :flower:
> I'm Lucy, I have a 4yo named Elena and I'm 38 weeks on another little girl :flow:
> Hope you like it here, PM me anytime :D

Dang it lucy i got all excited thinking that jessica had posted back and it was just you!!! BAD GIRL! :rofl:


----------



## krys

Make sure you stay hydrated if you're sick and dizzy :flow:

Welcome to bnb, and congrats on your pregnancy! You're gonna feel aloooot of weird aches and pains over the next few months. My name is Krystal and my beautiful daughters name is Madison, she's a month old :)


----------



## Jessica2306

Im 19 my OH told me to get rid of the baby which resulted in us breaking up as i was told i could not have children but my doctor a couple of years ago, i haven't told my family yet as i have had a miscarriage before and just don't want the stress from them atm. I am going to wait until Tuesday to do and see the doctor. Just really scared because of the miscarriage.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Well he sounds like an ASSHOLE!! :hugs: You dont need that. Theres a lot of other single mommies to be (including myself) that all have had our issues with FOB so we're all here for you!! I bet youre nervous and excited for the doctors appointment. :hugs: I thing everyting will be okay and if you just stay positive things will work out!! Feel free to PM (private message) me anytime. :flow:


----------



## Lucy22

AROluvsJMP said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> Abdominal pains sound pretty normal to me. Probably round ligament pain as Skye said :flow:
> Welcome to BnB, and congratulations :flower:
> I'm Lucy, I have a 4yo named Elena and I'm 38 weeks on another little girl :flow:
> Hope you like it here, PM me anytime :D
> 
> Dang it lucy i got all excited thinking that jessica had posted back and it was just you!!! BAD GIRL! :rofl:Click to expand...

I did it on purpose :winkwink:


----------



## krys

Def. sounds like an asshole. You're better off without him!!!


----------



## Jessica2306

AROluvsJMP said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> Abdominal pains sound pretty normal to me. Probably round ligament pain as Skye said :flow:
> Welcome to BnB, and congratulations :flower:
> I'm Lucy, I have a 4yo named Elena and I'm 38 weeks on another little girl :flow:
> Hope you like it here, PM me anytime :D
> 
> Dang it lucy i got all excited thinking that jessica had posted back and it was just you!!! BAD GIRL! :rofl:Click to expand...


sorry new at this so didnt know i had any replys


----------



## Jessica2306

Biggest ASSHOLE going we split up yesterday he just said he didnt want it and for me to get rid of it. I've quit smoking aswell so just feel really crap and keep crying all the time :(


----------



## krys

:hugs: :hugs: :flower:
You did the right thing leaving him. I know it's hard, but you can do it on your own. Don't be sad, you've got a baby inside of you! That's something to be happy about.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Jessica2306 said:


> Biggest ASSHOLE going we split up yesterday he just said he didnt want it and for me to get rid of it. I've quit smoking aswell so just feel really crap and keep crying all the time :(

Good job for quiting smoking and for realizing that you diserved better :thumbup: :hugs: It'll get better, promise!


----------



## Jessica2306

I hope so, renewing my contract at work next week so im stressing about that aswell. I seem to have a constant temperature aswell :(


----------



## krys

That's not good!! A fever can be really bad for the baby. You should go to the doctor ASAP


----------



## Rachyroux

I have Polycystic ovary syndrome and was told that I might never have children. I had an early miscarriage a few months before I fell pregnant with Layla. I know the worry of miscarriage is always there but don't let it stress you out. Congratulations.
My boyfriend when first found out I was pregnant didn't want me to keep the baby, a few weeks after he calmed down he was 100% supportive and now he is the best father in the world, and he can't believe he ever suggested it. Some times guys react worse to the shock than us. 
I also quit smoking and I know thats hard but well done, you're doing it for your baby! :) 
And yes those are normal, I felt hot, dizzy, headaches, and had morning sickness for 20 weeks. The joys of pregnancy! stomach pain can be round ligament pain. However if you've got a very high temperature i'd suggest getting a doctors appointment asap just for peace of mind and for you and little ones health. Maybe A & E if it gets really bad.
Any questions feel free to ask :)
wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy. :flow:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Lucy22 said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> Abdominal pains sound pretty normal to me. Probably round ligament pain as Skye said :flow:
> Welcome to BnB, and congratulations :flower:
> I'm Lucy, I have a 4yo named Elena and I'm 38 weeks on another little girl :flow:
> Hope you like it here, PM me anytime :D
> 
> Dang it lucy i got all excited thinking that jessica had posted back and it was just you!!! BAD GIRL! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I did it on purpose :winkwink:Click to expand...

grrrrr:winkwink:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Kyrstals right about the temperature, that can be dangerous. :thumbup: Keep strong babe. That little innocent baby will thank you :hugs:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Jessica2306 said:


> Biggest ASSHOLE going we split up yesterday he just said he didnt want it and for me to get rid of it. *I've quit smoking aswell* so just feel really crap and keep crying all the time :(

That is awesome! you should be proud of yourself! Are you from the uk or us?


----------



## Jessica2306

AROluvsJMP said:


> Jessica2306 said:
> 
> 
> Biggest ASSHOLE going we split up yesterday he just said he didnt want it and for me to get rid of it. *I've quit smoking aswell* so just feel really crap and keep crying all the time :(
> 
> That is awesome! you should be proud of yourself! Are you from the uk or us?Click to expand...

from the UK


----------



## Jessica2306

Rachyroux said:


> I have Polycystic ovary syndrome and was told that I might never have children. I had an early miscarriage a few months before I fell pregnant with Layla. I know the worry of miscarriage is always there but don't let it stress you out. Congratulations.
> My boyfriend when first found out I was pregnant didn't want me to keep the baby, a few weeks after he calmed down he was 100% supportive and now he is the best father in the world, and he can't believe he ever suggested it. Some times guys react worse to the shock than us.
> I also quit smoking and I know thats hard but well done, you're doing it for your baby! :)
> And yes those are normal, I felt hot, dizzy, headaches, and had morning sickness for 20 weeks. The joys of pregnancy! stomach pain can be round ligament pain. However if you've got a very high temperature i'd suggest getting a doctors appointment asap just for peace of mind and for you and little ones health. Maybe A & E if it gets really bad.
> Any questions feel free to ask :)
> wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy. :flow:

I'm going to head to the hospital if the temperature gets any higher its been gradually getting worse all day with the pain getting worse aswell


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Jessica2306 said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica2306 said:
> 
> 
> Biggest ASSHOLE going we split up yesterday he just said he didnt want it and for me to get rid of it. *I've quit smoking aswell* so just feel really crap and keep crying all the time :(
> 
> That is awesome! you should be proud of yourself! Are you from the uk or us?Click to expand...
> 
> from the UKClick to expand...

Where! thats so weird you sound like your from here :rofl: Are you excited or are you waiting until everything is okay?


----------



## Jessica2306

AROluvsJMP said:


> Jessica2306 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica2306 said:
> 
> 
> Biggest ASSHOLE going we split up yesterday he just said he didnt want it and for me to get rid of it. *I've quit smoking aswell* so just feel really crap and keep crying all the time :(
> 
> That is awesome! you should be proud of yourself! Are you from the uk or us?Click to expand...
> 
> from the UKClick to expand...
> 
> Where! thats so weird you sound like your from here :rofl: Are you excited or are you waiting until everything is okay?Click to expand...

I live in South east London, I think im just worried at the moment but if i still keep feeling worse going to go to the hospital x


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Jessica2306 said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica2306 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica2306 said:
> 
> 
> Biggest ASSHOLE going we split up yesterday he just said he didnt want it and for me to get rid of it. *I've quit smoking aswell* so just feel really crap and keep crying all the time :(
> 
> That is awesome! you should be proud of yourself! Are you from the uk or us?Click to expand...
> 
> from the UKClick to expand...
> 
> Where! thats so weird you sound like your from here :rofl: Are you excited or are you waiting until everything is okay?Click to expand...
> 
> I live in South east London, I think im just worried at the moment but if i still keep feeling worse going to go to the hospital xClick to expand...

Yeah if your worried def. go to the hospital! :) and thats cool :flow:


----------



## Jessica2306

I keep burning up and have a stabbing pain


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Jessica2306 said:


> I keep burning up and have a stabbing pain

where exactly are the stabbing pains!


----------



## Rachyroux

Honestly, go to hospital- put your mind at rest, it's better not to be stressed when pregnant too. Everything is most likely fine, but if you know that then you can relax. I had what I thought must have been something horrible, I rushed to a and e crying with stomach pains, but there was nothing wrong, it was just my muscles stretching. It can be very painful, but go get checked hun, better to be safe. x


----------



## Jessica2306

AROluvsJMP said:


> Jessica2306 said:
> 
> 
> I keep burning up and have a stabbing pain
> 
> where exactly are the stabbing pains!Click to expand...

lower abdomen


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Yeah i would go to the hospital!!!


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB and congratulations on your pregnancy! :flow:
I'm Shannon, 19 and I have a 9 month old named Victoria (Tori)! :D

Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Shelbs

I would definitely go to the hospital since the pains are getting worse and you have a fever. Hope all is well for you and your little one! :flower:

I'm Shelby and I'm 20 years old. I'm about 9w+6 along in my first pregnancy! I quit smoking as soon as I found out, about a week ago, so I understand how annoying/stressful it can be not having that as an outlet anymore. :hugs: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Elizax

Hey, welcome to BnB. My names Kirsty, 20 and 16&3 with my first.

I've had awful MS from week 8-9 all I can advise is keep drinking lots and lots of water, snack on dry crackers before you get out of bed and try eating a piece of fruit half an hour before your first meal of the day. I found it helped recently and i've had hardly any MS for the past 2 weeks. Try to avoid cereal first thing on a morning it makes the reflux worse and try to eat light meals during the day, nothing heavy cause it will all just clog up and come back up.

Hope it eases off for you soon and you have a H&H pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Jessica2306

Just a little update went to the hospital early hours of the morning and was told by the doctor he was too busy dealing with people who were intoxicated to have any time for me and told me to go and see my doctor tomorrow.... was not exactly happy when I left


----------



## Hevalouaddict

i would demand to see them! that is dreadfull x hope you feel better soon


----------



## Jessica2306

Hevalouaddict said:


> i would demand to see them! that is dreadfull x hope you feel better soon

I tried demanding to see them and was just ignore and called a stupid little girl for being pregnant and told that i would be waiting a while for my benefits and council flat (which i was not happy about at all).

Then when i told them that i would be making a complaint they told me to go and see citizens advice.... was not happy


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Jessica2306 said:


> Just a little update went to the hospital early hours of the morning and was told by the doctor he was too busy dealing with people who were intoxicated to have any time for me and told me to go and see my doctor tomorrow.... was not exactly happy when I left

:nope: Thats so wrong.. I'm sorry they did that.. If I were you I would've told them you'd wait and not left until they saw you...


----------



## Jessica2306

The citizens advice line they said really got on my nerves. I told them I would be going to see them but would be seeing my manager as i work there and will be making an official complaint and that they would be hearing from my manager in regards to my complaint. If i has stayed at the hospital i would have dreaded to see my blood pressure levels i left feeling worse then when i went then and just crying :(


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ashleii15

Congrats!! 
Well, the sickness feels normal, and the pain might be from your legiments around your uterus already expanding.
I know this was what my pain was but that wasn't until about 27 weeks or so, but everyone as different, as well as I never had morning sickness (yet) I am now just over 28 weeks.
But if you do end up getting very worried, or the pain is just too much, there is never a stupid question about pregnancy to ask your doctor, or even just call someone for to get answers.
Better to be safe than sorry!
Hope everything is going alright.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Ashleii15 said:


> Congrats!!
> Well, the sickness feels normal, and the pain might be from your legiments around your uterus already expanding.
> I know this was what my pain was but that wasn't until about 27 weeks or so, but everyone as different, as well as I never had morning sickness (yet)* I am now just over 28 weeks.*
> But if you do end up getting very worried, or the pain is just too much, there is never a stupid question about pregnancy to ask your doctor, or even just call someone for to get answers.
> Better to be safe than sorry!
> Hope everything is going alright.

Just wondering, but how do you know your 28 weeks if you haven't had a scan??? :shrug:


----------



## Jessica2306

Ashleii15 said:


> Congrats!!
> Well, the sickness feels normal, and the pain might be from your legiments around your uterus already expanding.
> I know this was what my pain was but that wasn't until about 27 weeks or so, but everyone as different, as well as I never had morning sickness (yet) I am now just over 28 weeks.
> But if you do end up getting very worried, or the pain is just too much, there is never a stupid question about pregnancy to ask your doctor, or even just call someone for to get answers.
> Better to be safe than sorry!
> Hope everything is going alright.

I am going to see my doctor first thing tomorrow as i just seem to keep getting worse


----------



## Jessica2306

My little angel is in heaven now.....


----------



## oOskittlesOo

So sorry for your loss... :hugs:


----------



## Elizax

Sorry for your loss :flower:


----------

